# Central/North AL GTG- Nov 10



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Third Annual Big Birthday Bash!*


I would like to invite everyone over to listen to some cool audio systems, hang out and cut up with your friends, and help me celebrate my Birthday (actually the 12th). We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 10 
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:
- your favorite demo music 
- a folding chair
- a camera
- Tools and tuning equipment
- a friend
- a canopy


I hope to see you there!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

1) Alan (BigAl205)-18 Chevy Silverado Z-71


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

You know I'll be there buddy! I've had the most fun at the two I've been to. Shooting the bull with Jacob of Sundown was quite the experience last year!

1) Alan (BigAl205)-15 Ford Explorer XLT 
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> You know I'll be there buddy! I've had the most fun at the two I've been to. Shooting the bull with Jacob of Sundown was quite the experience last year!
> 
> 1) Alan (BigAl205)-15 Ford Explorer XLT
> 2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited


Hell, yeah! Maybe he and Nick can make the trek again.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Sign me up...

1) Alan (BigAl205)-15 Ford Explorer XLT 
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
3) Eric (mumbles) 16 Mustang GT


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

1) Alan (BigAl205)-15 Ford Explorer XLT 
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
3) Eric (mumbles) 16 Mustang GT 
4) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Count me in.

1) Alan (BigAl205)-15 Ford Explorer XLT 
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
3) Eric (mumbles) 16 Mustang GT 
4) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan 
5) Kelly - Chrysler 300S


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



ErinH said:


>


If you and Hillbilly are both going to be there, does that mean I have to bring Kanye?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



mumbles said:


> If you and Hillbilly are both going to be there, does that mean I have to bring Kanye?


What u talkin bout Willis?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> What u talkin bout Willis?


At Jasons, Erin asked if my screen name came from Dick Tracy and you brought up Kanye's broken jaw story...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

1) Alan (BigAl205)-*18 Chevy Silverado Z-71 *
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
3) Eric (mumbles) 16 Mustang GT 
4) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan 
5) Kelly - Chrysler 300S 

Kelly got new wheels also?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



mumbles said:


> At Jasons, Erin asked if my screen name came from Dick Tracy and you brought up Kanye's broken jaw story...


I think you're thinking of someone else. Don't remember talking about Kanye's broken jaw

Hey Al, that new truck should be way easier to put a system in than that Exploder was. Get in contact with Nick (brain fart on screen name but the one from Atlanta) and he should be able to help you git-r-done if it's basically the same truck as his was. KISS and enjoy great tunes in no time!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

I remember talking about Kanye and his whining about his broken jaw in "Through the wire". I still get annoyed by that nonsense. LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Never could stand Kanye or Mike Jones. Love the ******* remix of "Still Tippin" though:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Never could stand Kanye or Mike Jones. Love the ******* remix of "Still Tippin" though:laugh:


So what you're saying is the next demo disc I make, to put nothing but Kanye tracks on it?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Kanye and Dolly Parton


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

BTW Alan, please make sure all the GPS satellites are updated with your actual location. Last time the wife and I wound up on some guys front lawn... he was not amused


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

It shows up correctly on Google maps :shrug:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

yeah, just giving you grief... we probably had one of those stupid setting flipped on in the Garmin; use toll roads, find the most bumphuk road available, take a donkey path, etc...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Yea, I remember you talking about the trek to get there last year. Not sure if it's easier but with Al's crib practically being right off I-65, I'd just take a route along that.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*

Well, he DID have his wife drive him...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



BigAl205 said:


> Well, he DID have his wife drive him...


Well, you're on your own with this. 












:laugh:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11*



BigAl205 said:


> Well, he DID have his wife drive him...


Karen says to wish you a very happy birthday... :surprised:

:cwm23:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I just realized I had the wrong date in the thread title :dunce:


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Of all places in the middle of nowhere, I have actually been to Hayden before! Depending on my rebuild I will consider attending.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Rebuild or not...come on down. Some of us show up with a factory system


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Rebuild or not...come on down. Some of us show up with a factory system


My first time was with a factory system and temporary tags still on the Jeep.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I plan to make it this year.

1) Alan (BigAl205)-18 Chevy Silverado Z-71 
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ-14 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
3) Eric (mumbles) 16 Mustang GT 
4) Erin - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan 
5) Kelly - Chrysler 300S 
6) Kevin (Kevin K) - '15 Nissan Altima


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Just felt that this needed a bump!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, this will be interesting. My elderly parents moved in with me yesterday...we're eventually going to be adding onto the house for them to live in. We might end up having my father come out and try to hang out with the cool kids.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, this will be interesting. My elderly parents moved in with me yesterday...we're eventually going to be adding onto the house for them to live in. We might end up having my father come out and try to hang out with the cool kids.


Will be glad to have him!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone wants a minty Audiofrog g12d4 subwoofer I'll let mine go for $100 and even throw in a black bar grille and/or solid built sealed box for it if you want. I have it at $160 shipped on here as me "shipping is gonna cut into my bottom line and I hate spending money for shipping" price. Great efficient sub and perfect for 5ch amps with less than 300rms on the sub channel. I cut really good deals in person


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

For those Facebookically-inclined, I added an event post.

https://www.facebook.com/events/344195333021576/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I tagged some folks on your Facebook page who aren’t on diyma.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just 3 weeks away


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Just 3 weeks away


That guy does kinda resemble Erin in a way


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That guy does kinda resemble Erin in a way


It's fitting, too, because I decorate my house like he does during Christmas.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't know it snowed in Florida...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I see what you did there...


Speaking of that, though, I wish you all a safe drive. I’m gonna have to get on the road early... probably around 8:30 or so .... I have a long 45 minute drive to Al’s.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I still need to book my room. And tie up a bunch of loose ends on the install.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just two more weeks...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've sent messages with the address and my cell number. If anybody else would like to attend, let me or Erin know.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

And as luck would have it, my boss scheduled me for a work trip that doesn't have me coming back till that Saturday. I think he does things like this on purpose when I have other plans.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> And as luck would have it, my boss scheduled me for a work trip that doesn't have me coming back till that Saturday. I think he does things like this on purpose when I have other plans.


:bash:

Hate to hear that, Kelly. You'll be missed.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I still need to get the sub mounted and playing to get the soft parts limbered up. When it stops storming I'll get serious on the tune now that the correct dash mat showed up. I am liking how the 3-way front is jiving with the gb25's getting a Scanspeak sammich. I knew they'd match up well with each other.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Rebuild or not...come on down. Some of us show up with a factory system


That would be me if I come out. As it is currently, I am sending my car out to get the install right after SEMA, so I doubt that I will make it out. I am crossing my fingers though.

My driver is a 1996 4Runner with a single 8" Italia Hi-Fi sub, BL-1 speakers, and Rockford Fosgate amp. If it didn't have 240K miles, I would consider driving it there.


----------



## Hohn.Ian (Feb 10, 2018)

yooooo. sorry to post a repetitive question, but Ive got a sh****y signal and trying to scroll up to see where this throw down is happening is taking forever. Im down in Mobile, though spent a few years in huntsville, fayetteville....till work brought me here. the morons turning wrenches down here killed my ranger, so Ive got the inside of the emergency purchase gutted to swap the system over, and ill be lookin for an excuse to make a drive that weekend to put it through the paces. A Gen 3 Camry with 80k miles on it. The car aint much, but after droppibg $10k to customize a truck they just destroyed, im lucky to have anything.

so yeah, sounds like just the ticket...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just a week away! It's the most fun you'll have with your clothes on. Even Erin said


ErinH said:


> Disney World sucks donkey balls compared to Alan's get-togethers


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't make it now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Can't make it now.


Don't toy with our emotions! A meet isn't the same without the SQUIRREL!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Make Al take it back, then. LOL. 

Nah, I’ll be there. Hoping the weather is as good next Saturday as it is today. Perfect car audio meet weather right now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Any of you dudes have a need for speaker stands? I'm clearing out my attic today and have decided to just sell the stands I have instead of keeping them another 4 years. 

I have two regular speaker stands. bought from Aperion Audio yeaaaaars ago. 

The other is a Sanus SFC22-B1 center channel stand. If anyone coming to the meet is interested, I'd make you a killer deal. 

Aperion L/R stands: $50
Sanus Center Stand: $50 ($140 MSRP)


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some luck here, so if everyone could speak to their respective deity on my behalf... :laugh:

Some of you may recall I never made it to Jasons Nashville GTG because my car broke down about 5 miles from the meet  During that situation, one of my aftermarket wheels was damaged and not safe to drive on, so I ordered a new wheel. Well, almost two months later, I get the wheel and it has the wrong offset and won't fit on the car  

I still have my factory wheels that I'm planning on putting on, but it's supposed to be raining here all week, and I don't have a dry space to work in 

Basically, I need some well wishes from you guys so the weather dries up... help a brutha out!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have a system in the Mustang you're wanting to demo? If not, what about another car you could drive to the meet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know you don't want to but if it's just a lite rain with no lightning you can do the wheel swap in it. Or just put one of the stock wheels on and gimp it to the nearest shop with a lift.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ErinH said:


> Do you have a system in the Mustang you're wanting to demo? If not, what about another car you could drive to the meet?


Yeah, was hoping to get some tuning help from some of the experts!

Besides, I showed up last year in my wifes car... not gonna do that two years in row


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I know you don't want to but if it's just a lite rain with no lightning you can do the wheel swap in it. Or just put one of the stock wheels on and gimp it to the nearest shop with a lift.


May have to consider the latter if it doesn't quit!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, was hoping to get some tuning help from some of the experts!
> 
> Besides, I showed up last year in my wifes car... not gonna do that two years in row


Well, here's wishing you well and hoping you get it fixed and ready to roll by Saturday. Forecast is showing sun for that day. Hopefully that remains.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Also, FWIW, one exit south of Al's there's a little flea market of sorts that stocks records for pretty fair prices. I may swing by there before Al's. If any of you guys are record junkies you might want to check it out...

Warrior Antique Flea Mall


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, was hoping to get some tuning help from some of the experts!
> 
> Besides, I showed up last year in my wifes car... not gonna do that two years in row


Yeah, if your wife has to bring you two years in a row, we'll *never *let you live it down 

Good luck with the car issues, though.



ErinH said:


> Also, FWIW, one exit south of Al's there's a little flea market of sorts that stocks records for pretty fair prices. I may swing by there before Al's. If any of you guys are record junkies you might want to check it out...
> 
> Warrior Antique Flea Mall


I've lived here for 11 years and have never been in there.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, if your wife has to bring you two years in a row, we'll *never *let you live it down
> 
> Good luck with the car issues, though.


In all fairness, she didn't bring me, I brought her... although, having fessed up to that means that I'm the one that got us lost last year


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Are any of you guys interested in me doing some tuning/help with tuning on your system? If so, I'll need to bring my laptop with the RTA stuff. If you can tell me what DSP you have I can go ahead and load the software on my laptop, if I have time, so I can work with my own laptop (which would be easier on me) and RTA at the same time. 

Al, do you have a table or work bench we can use for any tuning sessions if needed and maybe an external monitor (VGA preferably)?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ErinH said:


> Are any of you guys interested in me doing some tuning/help with tuning on your system? If so, I'll need to bring my laptop with the RTA stuff. If you can tell me what DSP you have I can go ahead and load the software on my laptop, if I have time, so I can work with my own laptop (which would be easier on me) and RTA at the same time.
> 
> Al, do you have a table or work bench we can use for any tuning sessions if needed and maybe an external monitor (VGA preferably)?


Sign me up! I have a Helix DSP Pro v1 that I've done some initial time alignment and xover setup on, but not much beyond that.

I'll be bringing my laptop as well which has the latest Helix software and REW loaded. I also have a miniDSP UMIK-1 mic that I'll bring.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Tables are no problem. I have a monitor, but it only has HDMI, component, and composite inputs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Thanks, Al.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm looking for honest structural criticism on my tune and any tips to fix it. I learn by doing. I don't think it will be too far off but my ears aren't nearly as trained as they could be. As far as I know Minidsp software can only be downloaded if you own a unit or have an owner's username and password. I need to get the tune dialed as far as I can then get someone in the passenger seat about my size to see if me sitting in the passenger seat throws off the tune much if any. Guess I'll try to meet Dad for lunch on Thursday or Friday. 

That said, who wants to grab a bite Friday night? Not sure who all is traveling and staying in a room Friday but last year me, Al, Bertholomy, Jacob from Sundown and Nick from SI met up and it was a total riot. Oh, anyone heard from Blake?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Blake said he's gonna try to make it.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm looking for honest structural criticism on my tune and any tips to fix it. I learn by doing. I don't think it will be too far off but my ears aren't nearly as trained as they could be.


Dude, your tuning skills are awesome... always very impressed when I listen to your vehicles!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I am not going to make it out. We have some winter weather coming in and I would rather be close to my family then 600 miles away. Happy Birthday Al! I hate that I am going to miss this.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Well I am not going to make it out. We have some winter weather coming in and I would rather be close to my family then 600 miles away. Happy Birthday Al! I hate that I am going to miss this.


We gonna miss you Joe but better safe than sorry. Bill and Greg had to plow snow with their lifted 4x4 Toyotas to get out of PA on the way to the last Bertholomy meet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Dude, your tuning skills are awesome... always very impressed when I listen to your vehicles!


It sounds pretty good as of yesterday but I know there's a couple things that I tried to mask that Erin is gonna immediately point out. Sadly I think it might be speaker location induced. If we can get these issues fixed I'll be giddy as a school girl. Just frustrating when something is almost there but there's a couple isolated problems that you can't figure out how to fix without changing speaker locations. I shoulda taken some screenshots yesterday. Typical dash mounted speaker problems. There's some install stuff that I'll address after this meet. The first build in a new vehicle is never the one that stays put. Something always has to change but my speaker choices are pretty solid.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris, play with angling the mids toward the _windshield _(_not _toward the listener). Make the cone's angle parallel the windshield angle. See if that helps the issues you're having.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dudes, it's gonna be cooooooold on Saturday. 
https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/35079:4:US

Good weather for sitting inside cars but not so much for standing outside talking. So dress in layers.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Chris, play with angling the mids toward the _windshield _(_not _toward the listener). Make the cone's angle parallel the windshield angle. See if that helps the issues you're having.


The locations won't let me do it behind the grilleIt's mostly solved by letting the tweeters play pretty low. I might be able to angle a pair of gb15's like that though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

As of now here's my demo cd/file. 

Billy Joel-Honesty
Huey Lewis-Heart And Soul
Coolio-1,2,3,4
Metallica-The Unforgiven
Sevendust-Xmas Day
System Of A Down-Chop Suey!
Chen Xiao Ping-The Sound Of Silence
Cher-Just Like Jesse James
Steely Dan-Hey Nineteen
Alan Parsons Project-The Turn Of A Friendly Care:The Ace Of Swords
Hank Williams Jr-A Country Boy Can Survive
Chen Xiao Ping-La Isla Bonita
Susan Tedeschi-Friars Point
William Tell Overture

If you haven't listened to any of Chen Xiao Ping's stuff they're an awesome Chinese group that seems to do a lot of acoustical covers of songs from other nations. Just one of those tresures I would have never found if it wouldn't have been sent to me by a good buddy to stumble on.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Also, forgot to mention my headunit plays cd's a flac files...I'm 99% sure on the flac files anyway. No more watching someone trying to find the cd player that doesn't exist or watching them try to make my headunit play files I just told them it wouldn't play seconds before. USB and CD and play anything you want in there as long as it's not clipped bass tracks. If something blows up I obviously failed at tuning the system for anything and everything.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

My good news is that I managed to get all four wheels changed... in the rain (after the lightning quit).

My bad news is my system sounds like dog poo... Hopefully Erin can help remedy that on Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> My good news is that I managed to get all four wheels changed... in the rain (after the lightning quit).
> 
> My bad news is my system sounds like dog poo... Hopefully Erin can help remedy that on Saturday.


Sweet! I bet he has it sounding better than mine does right now PDQ. Still think the Ram in its current state sounds better than the Jeep did with the 2-way stretched to the ragged edge of the usable range in the locations used. Midrange is more pronounced and locked in and I'm not used to that


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mumbles said:


> My good news is that I managed to get all four wheels changed... in the rain (after the lightning quit).
> 
> My bad news is my system sounds like dog poo... Hopefully Erin can help remedy that on Saturday.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sweet! I bet he has it sounding better than mine does right now PDQ. Still think the Ram in its current state sounds better than the Jeep did with the 2-way stretched to the ragged edge of the usable range in the locations used. Midrange is more pronounced and locked in and I'm not used to that


I dunno brother... If I could describe your system for the Jeep in one word, it would be SMOOTH!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ErinH said:


>


Where do you come up with these awesome gifs?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Okay guys, I had a great time yesterday. Thanks to all who came out, it was good seeing you again along with the normal GTG banter. Chris, Jason, Eric, Paul, Erin, Scott...always a great time. Robert, it was nice meeting you, and I hope you attend more. 

Thanks again for making it a fun birthday.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Agreed ^^ a little chilly, but had a great time nonetheless! Met a few new folks and listened to some good systems.

A shout out to everyone that provided input on mine and thanks to Erin (the dog whisperer ) for his tuning skills!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It was great seeing old friends again and meeting a couple new people. Happy b-day Al! I'm getting woke up now and not far from hitting the road.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope you have a safe, uneventful trip home Chris!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Trip was pretty uneventful. I did figure out why my gas mileage was sucking so bad on the interstate. 87 octane in a HEMI is acceptable but not preferred. Put 15 gallons of 93 on top of the 87 that was still in the 26 gallon tank and mileage shot up 3mpg! All at once it jumped up from 18 to 21mpg. The HEMI in my 11 Ram was bad picky on gas too. Before anyone calls me an idiot the HEMI is tuned to run best on 89 octane. To my knowledge that's how they get 395hp out of it. With 87 timing is pulled back and more gas gets burned. And if memory serves you also lose around 40hp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for hosting the meet, Al! I had a good time hanging out with friends.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mumbles said:


> A shout out to everyone that provided input on mine and thanks to Erin (the dog whisperer ) for his tuning skills!


Absolutely, man! You have a good starting point. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask!

Oh, and that dog was cool. I was tempted to take him home with me. :laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Al and I’m hopeful that you got all that you deserved.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Those sure are some great pictures you got there. /s


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm serious! You should have seen Scotts Lexus RC built by Audio X... probably one of the most beautiful and unique trunk displays I've seen! I was hoping someone had taken pix!


----------

